# Songs for Depression and Anxiety



## The Sympathetic Wolf (Jan 8, 2021)

For people with Anxiety and Depression, I suggest you to listen to this songs if you want to. I hope it can help you.😄


----------



## The Sympathetic Wolf (Jan 8, 2021)

A Letter From God


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

The Sympathetic Wolf said:


>


I was just listening to this song/band the other day. 

This is a good one...


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## The Sympathetic Wolf (Jan 8, 2021)

Paradox3 said:


> I was just listening to this song/band the other day.
> 
> This is a good one...


Yep, I'm a fan of Kutless too...


----------



## 546407 (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## The Sympathetic Wolf (Jan 8, 2021)

Arturo said:


>


Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## 546407 (Apr 21, 2019)

The Sympathetic Wolf said:


> Thanks for sharing it!


Thank you for this thread! 🎧


----------



## The Sympathetic Wolf (Jan 8, 2021)

Arturo said:


> Thank you for this thread! 🎧


You're welcome bud!
Try listening to this too:


----------



## 546407 (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## The Sympathetic Wolf (Jan 8, 2021)

Arturo said:


>


Woah! I liked this! Thanks......


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you!! I sometimes struggle with panic attacks and PTSD.
I love you all who struggle with this <3
I find thee song helps:


----------



## 546407 (Apr 21, 2019)

Electra said:


> Thank you!! I sometimes struggle with panic attacks and PTSD.
> I love you all who struggle with this <3
> I find thee song helps:


Hey! Haven't seen you for a while! Hello! 










🎧 Listening


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Arturo said:


> Hey! Haven't seen you for a while! Hello!
> 
> View attachment 873259
> 
> ...


Me neither! But Its awesome to see you again-hope you are doing better<3 Warm corona free hugz


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Led Zeppelin is my go to...picks me up and throws me down until the depression is all shook out


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## The Sympathetic Wolf (Jan 8, 2021)

Thank you all for sharing your songs here to help others who suffer anxiety and depression. 😄


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

The Sympathetic Wolf said:


> Thank you all for sharing your songs here to help others who suffer anxiety and depression. 😄


I like upbeat or inspirational stuff when I am in a funk. This is a good thread!


----------

